# My new Jazzmaster Chronograph (H32656785) + just added the bracelet



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

I recently purchased this watch new from seller timeparadise on ebay. Unfortunately it had a blemish inside the crystal. The seller took great care of me and made sure I was satisfied by having the entire watch replaced at Hamilton's expense. The only tough part was that it took over a month to resolve the issue due to shipping back and forth because the seller is in Singapore and I'm in the US.

The watch is incredible in person. I wasn't prepared for how nicely the gray sunburst dial catches the light. The blue hands and silver subdials look really terrific against it. The watch exceeded my expectations. It comes on the black strap with gray stitch and a standard Hamilton-signed buckle. I immediately added the OEM butterfly deployant to the strap - creases in my straps are just not acceptable. Neither is sweat, which brings me to the next item...

Summer is hot and humid here and I just could not wear my new watch out of the house on leather which is the only way Hamilton ships it. So I confirmed with them that the Jazzmaster bracelet fits and then ordered it directly from Hamilton at a cost of $160 with tax and shipping. It arrived today and I absolutely love it! The "H" pattern in the links are brushed, with the remaining "connecting pieces" being polished. The butterfly deployant with push-button release is top-notch. It fits my 7" wrist perfectly after removing 3 links. Very beefy and comfortable.

Here are few pics. Sorry for the so-so quality and the reflections - I don't have controlled lighting yet. And I wasn't able to capture a good picture of the bracelet clasp. But it gives you a good idea of the kind of facelift the bracelet brings to this watch. Hope you enjoy.

BEFORE:









AFTER:


----------



## FreeDive (Mar 13, 2009)

Great shots! Those blue hands are COOL!

One of the best bracelets ever on any watch...EVER.










enjoy!!!


----------



## geronimo509 (Feb 8, 2010)

That is the watch that I really want. Looks great on you :-!

I should really start a WTB ad for a slightly used one.


----------



## salduchi (Nov 4, 2007)

Looks sharp. Thats a well made bracelet.


----------



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

FreeDive said:


> Great shots! Those blue hands are COOL!
> 
> One of the best bracelets ever on any watch...EVER.


Thanks, and thanks for the shot of the clasp. I absolutely LOVE how the bracelet closure is seamless. So elegant. My Ball Engineer II World Timer closes like this also, but it's a friction clasp. I much prefer the push-button style on the Hamilton. This one is very close to perfect, and given the price point I'd give it the highest rating possible.


----------



## ghiavert (Jan 26, 2010)

Anyone know if this bracelet will fit the Traveler? Think they have the same basic case/size.


----------



## aznhomer16 (Mar 14, 2007)

I have the same bracelet on my Jazzmaster chrono. Anyone else notice that the links make an "H"? I don't know if this was on purpose, but I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Vikinguy (Apr 7, 2009)

That is one sweet watch.


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

aznhomer16 said:


> I have the same bracelet on my Jazzmaster chrono. Anyone else notice that the links make an "H"? I don't know if this was on purpose, but I thought it was pretty cool.


Yeah, on purpose cuz the brand name is Hamilton, which starts with an H.


----------



## Jack65 (Jan 28, 2010)

This watch is one of my most wanted at the moment. Like the OP I intend to buy it with bracelet too. Question though, is the bracelet two toned.? looks so to me but will some confirmation.


----------



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

^^ Not two-toned, but polished/brushed. The "H" section of the link is brushed, the rest polished.


----------



## ghiavert (Jan 26, 2010)

So, I got the same bracelet for my Traveler and I love the way it looks. But I've had it adjusted twice and can't get the fit right. First time a bit too tight, now a bit too loose. The watch fit well with its leather band, but I really like the bracelet. Any ideas?


----------



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

ghiavert said:


> So, I got the same bracelet for my Traveler and I love the way it looks. But I've had it adjusted twice and can't get the fit right. First time a bit too tight, now a bit too loose. The watch fit well with its leather band, but I really like the bracelet. Any ideas?


I have a bracelet or two like this and wondered about leaving it in the looser setting and then applying some sort of lining to either side of the clasp, to take up some of the space. I don't know what I'd use, and have not tried it, yet.


----------



## Oldboy7 (Sep 17, 2010)

Beautiful! Hamilton bracelet is sharp!


----------



## Lucian (Sep 6, 2010)

giaverht, have you tried removing the "half link" on the bracelet? There is a smaller link that can give you a slightly closer yet not quite as tight fit, but one of the reasons I prefer the strap on this watch is that the lack of a micro adjustment on the standard Hamilton bracelet makes it difficult to size properly.


----------



## houndoggie (Nov 3, 2008)

I had this same watch and it is very impressive. I think it looks much better in real life... the watch doesn't photograph very well.

congrats... looks great on the bracelet.


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

i have same watch and love it, got awsome deal from topper, and they changed out the tag buckle for the OEM butterfly deployant at no extra $$$. Great pics, but this watch MUST be viewed in person to see just how nice it is.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Cool watch!!

I had that same bracelet on this chrono:


----------



## bothfly (Jan 7, 2011)

Can the OP tell me where to get the butterfly deployment strap for this watch, I just bought one and also like the deployment vs the tang.
Thanks


----------



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

bothfly said:


> Can the OP tell me where to get the butterfly deployment strap for this watch, I just bought one and also like the deployment vs the tang.
> Thanks


Watchbands.com has the clasp for $30.

Silver Tone Buckle


----------



## bothfly (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry for the dumb question, this is my first Hamilton, but this butterfly clasp can just be changed out with the tang that is already on the watch now? 
Is this easy or will I need to take it in.
I just bought this watch used off eBay, so just in case can someone link me to a new leather strap while I'm at it.
Thanks a bunch.


----------



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

bothfly said:


> Sorry for the dumb question, this is my first Hamilton, but this butterfly clasp can just be changed out with the tang that is already on the watch now?
> Is this easy or will I need to take it in.


Yes it can be changed with the tang. The Hamilton clasp attaches to the strap with a bar that has a screwdriver slot on one end and a threaded hole on the other that accepts a tiny machine screw. It's not that difficult but you need to have the right tools - namely, a pair of jewelers screwdrivers of the right width and thickness.


----------



## bothfly (Jan 7, 2011)

Ok thanks for the info.
I should have the watch tomorrow.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wisconsin, I have the same watch, and OP obviously the same bracelet. Isn't is just amazing? Love my hammy!


----------



## bothfly (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey guys, I just got the watch today.
It is my first Hamilton and it's a great watch, I do however have an issue with it. This model seems to be kind of hard to read the time on. What I mean is the contrast of the grey dial and hour and minute hands blends too much and I have to move the watch too much to read the time. 
Also the sliver chrono dials reflect back too much as well, so I hate to say it but I'm going to try and return this watch or I might have to sell it and go for a different model.
What are your thoughts on this.
Thanks


----------



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

bothfly said:


> Hey guys, I just got the watch today.
> This model seems to be kind of hard to read the time on. What I mean is the contrast of the grey dial and hour and minute hands blends too much and I have to move the watch too much to read the time.
> Also the sliver chrono dials reflect back too much as well


It's not the easiest watch to read, but I don't find the contrast between the dial/hands to be the main issue. For me it is the glare from the sapphire crystal.  I think it would be much easier to read if it had an antireflective coating on the inside of the crystal.

To me this watch is all about its changing looks in different lighting. So I personally like the interplay between the reflective hands and subdials, as well as the blued chronograph hands which look very different depending on the angle and lighting. But if you aren't happy with it, you should find something else. Life is too short to live with a watch you don't like!


----------



## bothfly (Jan 7, 2011)

Well I messed with the watch for a day or so and its a great watch but like I said, just too hard to see what time it is with all the glare. 
So I'm returning it and I think I'm going to get my second choice, which is the Traveler 2.


----------



## murfdog (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow that looks great. I have the same bracelet on my Seaview.....Stunning


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Sorry to drag this up again but...

How is the system on the bracelet? Pins? Screws? I have one on the way so I could just wait to find out, but I'm curious and can't seem to find a good picture...


----------



## murfdog (Jan 18, 2011)

I just bought a Jazzmaster Seaview 1000 with the same bracelet, not only does it look sharp, but I find it to be ultra comfortable as well! I also like the fact it has half link adjustment, made it very easy to find the perfect fit. Your new Hammy is BEAUTIFUL! Congrats


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Links use pins.. the only way to better this bracelet is to use screws, but you can't have everything can you?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

delco714 said:


> Links use pins.. the only way to better this bracelet is to use screws, but you can't have everything can you?


I don't know if that would make it better. It would involve more work and cost to produce and more chance for a failure (stripped threads, etc). For me, I like pins.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wellllll. (ha) I most definitely prefer screws! To each his own


----------



## Roberte1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi,

Sorry for opening up an old thread, but I just purchased the same watch(H32656785) because I like the wonderful pictures posted of the watch on this thread.
I was able to purchase mine with my frequent flyer points and look forward to receiving it.

I do have one question though, do you have the part number for the SS bracelet? I would like to order it, but don't have a part number. The Polished/Brushed bracelet is a nice one to have for this watch.

Thanks


----------



## jsally1234 (Jul 2, 2012)

That watch is awesome!! Hamilton makes some great watches for the price!! I have a Tachymiler and love it.


----------



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

Roberte1 said:


> I do have one question though, do you have the part number for the SS bracelet? I would like to order it, but don't have a part number. The Polished/Brushed bracelet is a nice one to have for this watch.


I get this question in PM once in awhile, so I'll post it here:

The bracelet pictured in this thread is part no H605326100. You can get it directly from Hamilton (I did, initiated through the contact page on their website), or here: 
22mm-Stainless Steel Bracelet


----------



## rahul_ (Jul 30, 2013)

hi, you mentioned that, purchased from Singapore...

may I have seller name / contact details plz?


----------



## GoBlue99 (Nov 21, 2013)

Any opinions on how this watch would look with a dark brown leather strap?


----------

